

Predictive policing: Don’t even think about it - digisth
http://www.economist.com/news/briefing/21582042-it-getting-easier-foresee-wrongdoing-and-spot-likely-wrongdoers-dont-even-think-about-it

======
lukifer
Statistical analysis to figure the optimal use of police resources is a great
idea, particularly to prevent violent crime and theft in public areas.

What concerns me, however, is the idea of predictive analytics being used on
the vast databases collected by NSA/GCHQ (there's no reason to suspect they're
not doing this already). Such a system of "pre-crime" would be bound to have
false positives, and suddenly based on your Google searches, movie
preferences, musical tastes, friendships, or who knows what, the state decides
that you are a "person of interest".

------
omarforgotpwd
Woah! I'm the technical founder of this company and I hadn't even seen this
article yet. Pretty surreal to see it on hacker news.

